# In the Beginning . . . .



## hedgehog1 (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi. I'm just beginning my journey to apply for residency to S. Africa. I can get a Relatives Permit as my mother was born in SA and has citizenship, and my 2 teenage/adult children can get 5 year Working Permits. 
As we want to live on the Garden Route/Western Cape area (Knysna, etc), jobs are scarce and we therefore want to start up our own business - kennels.
My question is: where do I start??? Is it better to go through the expensive agents or can I do this myself? If I do it myself, where do I get all the info that I need to do this from?
We did visit the SA embassy in London but found them very unhelpful and waste of time.
I would be so grateful if anyone could help.
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

It has been 20 years, but I don't imagine it would have changed much. I would think you would like to start a familiy business as oposed to a closed corporation or company. This is very easy as it requires nothing more special than making sure you declare all income to inland revenue. Once you have got it going and you are down there, you can look at the various options of making it into a company-in the meantime operate on your personal tax account.
I would investigate what insurance you might need to operate a kennel, in case of animals dying on you or contracting desease, the most dangerous being rabies. You would also need to ensure that the premises you get are allowed to operate a kennel.

You need o check whether your parent's citizenship is still valid. If they got naturalised after Oct 1995 and did not apply for dual citizenship BEFORE being naturalised, they have lost their citizenship and would have to live down there while applying for resumption of citizenship.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm not sure your information is correct. You say your mother was a SA citizen. Is she still? If yes, then you can simply go straight to Permanent Residency (you'll need a Temporary Residence Permit in between).

As for your children, without a signed work contract from a company, there is no way they'll get Work Permits, let alone for 5 years.

I'd suggest you get some free advice from those in the know.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

I have to agree with Legal Man - if your mother is south african - you should be able to apply for citizenship on that basis. I just did this for my daughter who was born in the USA.....


----------

